# FA vs TFA whipped cream



## Akash (20/12/16)

Hey guys

I've made a bit of a blunder. I order FA whipped cream instead of TFA. Can they be subbed for each other and if so what ratio?

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Sorry I cant help you on this @Akash ..... yet......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (20/12/16)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but from what I've read it's all different "types" of flavourings but basically the same thing... and it's all subjective to your taste,,, so

For e.g. FA whipped cream may/may not be a stronger type of cream than TFA. Same goes for CAP flavours as well . 

Hope someone can explain better as I'm also thinking of going the DIY route . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (20/12/16)

Hahahha thanks @Silver i should have double checked before paying.

@Gersh some flavourings need to be adjusted when subbed n some give off a completely different taste.

Calling @method1 @Greyz @rogue zombie @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/12/16)

I've never used FA Whipped cream. But whipped cream is whipped cream in my mind. So how different can they be.

But... Again, I've never used the FA one.

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/16)

I have used neither, but from ELR seems they are very similar, both used at around 2 % in mixes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (20/12/16)

Thanks @Andre and @rogue zombie let me give it a whirl and see how it turns out.

Using it at 2%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/12/16)

@Akash, go for it. I think it's a fairly 'safe' sub and both are well regarded flavours. It might not be the same as what the recipe creator envisaged but that doesn't mean it will be worse either. What sort of flavour profile is the recipe?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (20/12/16)

@RichJB its a fruit loops cereal vape. I mixed it up and as a shake and vape its not half bad at all. Will see how it develops with a few days of steeping


----------



## RichJB (20/12/16)

Cool. I'd be interested to hear how FA Whipped works in that, as I have it but have not used it yet. I almost always use FA Vienna and Meringue as a milk base and it works great. But one is also on the lookout for alternatives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (20/12/16)

I will keep you posted as to how it develops @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (21/12/16)

I've used both and the FA is slightly fuller in mouth feel. I actually use it more than the TFA.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

